
Ebay: recent success with clojure - mring33621
http://www.ebaytechblog.com/2016/02/12/clojure-for-fun-and-profit/
======
udkl
I would like to know how they thought about maintenance.

Clojure, as great as it might be, is based on a paradigm(fp) that is arguably
hard to master.

The number of developers with great fp & clojure knowledge is low compared to
Java or javascript developers available in the market. And with using
javascript/Java (or even another non fp language), they could have leveraged
experienced developers to take it forward.

In the end, from the limited data in the post, they did not seem to have a
good use case for using clojure, where they could have done with javascript
(async and parallel).

I'm all for trying out new things when it makes sense, but this looks like a
case of 'novelty for novelties sake'

